# My dog pees on me in her sleep...



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Now I know the first things to ask: Does she have a UTI? Does she pee in her crate or her bed when she sleeps? 

She had a UTI in the past, but she was on the meds for it and it cleared up right away. So as far as I can tell, she doesn't have another one. She has started to have accidents again in the house (two or three in the past couple months) so that might be a sign, but I'm not sure.

I've been checking her bed and her crate for pee spots, and they're all dry. She has slept in my parents' laps before and she hasn't peed on them.

She also peed on me when I had a blanket on me, and I can't find the pee spot on the blanket... And this is the second time this has happened.

So my conclusion is is that my dog magically pees through surfaces to pee on me. :/

Why does my dog pee on me in her sleep?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

UTI's are tricky to clear up and often re-occur. Did you vet do a follow up urinalasys to mae sure she was clear? The next thing I would think of is spay incontinence. Females often develop this after spay as the reduction in estrogen can weaken urethral muscles and cause leaking. usually you see this leaking in their sleep... they get up and poof... there's a wet spot. They can't control it while they're sleeping but with the more frequent urination and a history of UTI I'd be checking bladder and uti first, then kidneys and spay incontinence. If she's making it a point to pee on you directly maybe she's trying to get your attention like hey ma... got an issue goin in here".


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, the vet did do a follow-up check on her urine and I was told the Willow's urine was clear. She actually had an extremely minor UTI case.

It's just strange to me because if she really did have incontinence, wouldn't she be peeing in her crate and on her bed too, or wherever she sleeps? Why is it just on me? XD I'm 99% sure she isn't doing it on purpose, but it's just strange.

If this keeps up we might have to go to the vet again, which isn't going to make my parents happy.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Where does she spend her longest sleeping times? In her crate, on her beds, or overnight in bed with you? THAT is where you'd likely see it most because the dog needs to fall into a deep total sleep before the muscles really relax enough to "release". Are these "peeings on me" random at any time, a specific time like overnight in bed, or after a particular even like play or eating a meal? Are you cleaning the areas she's had accidents with white vinegar to remove the biological element left behind that attracts dog back? Even so far as spraying your matress with a 50/50 solution and letting it dry in? She might be doing it there because of residue and have nothing to do with you at all. Just happenstance.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

My dog doesn't sleep with me in bed overnight, but in her crate. She most definitely spends the most sleeping time in her crate. 

These happenings occur on the couch when I decide I'm tired and I want to lay down with her or nap with her. This time and the last time I decided to lay down with her she's peed on me in her sleep. I would say that they have happened around the same time, but I would say that's because I decided to lay down at the same time both times, which would be after the second walk of the day and after play time.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I would speak to the vet about the incontinence issue and at the very leat take in a urine sample. Ya really gotta rule out the medical before you can look for solely behavior based problems. 

Hope she's ok.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

do you take her out for a pee before you lay down with her? if her bladder is empty, she'll be less likely to pee.

maybe sleeping with you comforts her enough to really relax.


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe she is marking you.

Spay induced incontinence occurs when a puppy is spayed before 16 weeks of age (will not always happen, but there is a connection). The incontinence will begin when the dog is five years old or older. However, as others have written, she seems to be pretty specific about her accidents, unlike incontinence. Keep her off your bed and off your lap for a few weeks and see if the problem doesn't resolve itself.

Also, there can be problems associated with the food you feed. Cheaper brands have sugar and salt in them, which can cause problems. Make sure you are feeding a high quality food.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dog did that once. Not on me but while he was completely asleep. He must have been dreaming because he actually moved his leg as if lifting it and let er rip. When he drenched himself he sprang up and acted all disgusted as though Oliver had peed on him while he was asleep. lol It never happened again. 

My guess was he was dreaming of marking.  Hope whatever your dog has going on, it is short lived.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, as for the incontinence, Willow is 2 1/2, and when I adopted her she just turned two and was very very recently spayed. I honestly don't think she has incontinence because she only ever peed in her sleep on me or next to me. She's never peed in her crate or on her bed.

I feed her apples. Will the sugar in that bother her?

I agree with Rubberduckey in that she is truly relaxed around me.

I'm still going to wait and see if there are any other signals, or if she pees in her sleep anywhere else, and I'm going to avoid taking naps with her on top of me.


----------



## Leggings21 (Aug 19, 2021)

My puppy is 7 months old he is a pattern terrier, when he was around 2-4 months he would pee on his bed, I had a feeling he was marking his territory. When he was 3 months old he slept in my bed I woke up one morning and he had peed on me , I’m guessing he was just bad at holding his bladder and wanted to go out, then the second time he done it he was around 4-5 months and he was sleeping next to me I woke up in the middle of the night to find he had peed all over the bed where he was sleeping! Peed on himself if anything! Then today he was laying on my lap whilst I was sitting on my sofa and peed on my lap! I don’t know what to do and why he is doing it! Does he have a UTI problem? Is it because he being lazy and doesn’t want to get down to ask to go out? Or was it because he was sleeping? I’m not sure, if anyone could help whatever the advice it would be great! Thank you!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is eleven years old, so it's likely that this question is going to get lost. I suggest you start your own, new thread so our currently active members can find it easily and help you out! I'm closing this thread to further replies to avoid confusion. My personal advice, however, is get him examined by a vet. It's not normal for a dog to just pee wherever they're laying without getting up, or in their sleep.


----------

